# Purchase a BGE



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Having read quite a bit about the BGE on this forum ,was passing by Pinch Penny pool store Crystal River seen they had the BGE , went in to look /see.heavy SOB, talked with young guy , seemed quite savy with unit . 

Base Price on the Large was $800.00 is this in ball park To High To low, they did stock some extra accesories for unit, pricey though, Right now just wondering , have an Infra Red Charbroil now and Weber kettle.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

I would be absolutely shocked if your best deal were at Pinch-A-Twenty. I'm not sure where you live but it has been my experience that they have the highest prices.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know the pinch a pennies round here are way more then other places, just do your checking down there.....If you come up here or know anyone coming down there just get it at Escambia Electric


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok Guys if Pinch Penny is to high then what is going price there for the Large BGE in repect to price here


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Two months ago, Escambia Electic Motor was doing a large egg, bag of charcoal, ash tool and bottle of seasoning for $699. 
As an example, Pinch-A-Twenty in Gulf Breeze sells BGE brand charcoal for $32.99 +/- a dollar. Meanwhile, the same item is sold for $19.99 down the road. Naked Whiz website says royal oak makes the BGE charcoal and that royal oak lump at Walmart is the same stuff. Or go with dragons breath, etc.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bought my XL at Escambia Electric 2yrs ago, best prices and good people.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Synergy fabricators big green egg nest*

Got one for Christmas and need a stand that will last forever?


















These have folding shelves and holders for most of your grill tools.

Cup holders for you cold beverages and all aluminum anodized construction. 

They will last forever!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Escambia Electric and Sky have the best prices in town:thumbsup:


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for replies Guys, I decided I needed a Smith & Wesson Stainless Steel Model 10 .38 4inch barrel more than i needed a BGE. It has been very lightly used,bought from the original owner (1977 vintage) not a scratch. or ding in wooden grips and it was quite a bit less than a BGE , So Fathers day is coming along so perhaps . How ever thanks for all input's Tin Can


----------

